# mid north coasters..... anything doing this sunday 15th?



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

cos i'm keen!


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not doing anything yet, butt coffs is a little far to drive


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah possibly luvvy,but have to be earlier rather than later as I've gotta go up to Grafton to pick up my bike about 3ish.The earlier depends on if I'm doing a little job that I'm hoping to finish today.I'll keep u posted.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Luvvy, won't be too early cos i'm on lock up tonight at work (finish 12.30am).... have to find somewhere outta the wind too, its blowin like a mofo here today!


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello everyone Hows Redrock creek sound say about 11 am at the boat ramp Crissy ,Tim and wal and bill and myself are all going to meet up there at 11 am Hope to see u all there
Doug


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

how far north of coffs doug? and how do u get there?


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

HI Crazy well its 25km Coffs to Woolgoolga to Red rock another 10 km to turn off at Corindi on the Highway then about 5 km to Red rock 
Thanx Doug


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry superfriends,no fishing for me again this weekend.I've got domestics to do then finish off a little landscaping job later on.Damn,2 weekends in a row with no fishing.Maybe next week.


----------

